
New version [of ICC] is still crippling Intel's competitors - yungchin
http://www.agner.org/optimize/blog/read.php?i=49#107
======
wmf
This is actually about MKL not ICC, but the principle is the same.

~~~
yungchin
Oops, sorry, you're right. I would change the title, but I think the editing
window has passed.

------
phreeza
Anyone know what the legal settlement is he is referring to?

~~~
logic
I assume it refers to the AMD/Intel settlement from last year:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/13/technology/companies/13chi...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/13/technology/companies/13chip.html)

------
NewSoftzzz
Same for Nvidia and Physx. Duh, AMD/ATI isn't really liked nowadays, is it?

